# Making Rounded Text with Aspire or VCarve Pro.



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Someone asked me how to make a Text with a rounded top that looked Prismatic. 

I did a little experimenting and came up with an easy way to do it. So I made a Youtube video showing how to do it and what settings I used.

I used a Plunge Roundover bit like this one http://amzn.to/1ehGsCt. I then cut out the letter with a 1/8" bit.

I hope this helps someone.

Bill

https://youtu.be/tQBMWp3LGIQ


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is cool Bill.

Herb


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Bill,

I was wondering about this exact bit today. I am curious how it will work using it freehanded in my router? I don't have a CNC router. In fact, I don't even have a plunge router. LOL

I'm thinking cut outset letters first, then use this bit to trim things up for decoration by cutting with the tip in the center of each letter and cutting the contour. I would have a smooth background cut out......not textured like I normally make.

Any thoughts on this?



There's just something about this bit that intrigues me. I'm going to order one real soon.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

You're going to freehand without a guide bearing? Hmmm....


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Joe Jones said:


> You're going to freehand without a guide bearing? Hmmm....


Guide the router base on straight lines, then CAREFULLY work the curved areas.

Didn't say it would work.....but I sure want to try it! :grin:


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to seeing you give this a try. It could work.


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

bgriggs said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing you give this a try. It could work.


Bill,

It would have to be a sign you'd like to make, just to make.

I don't think it could be made "economically, or profitably" by freehand. But I'd sure like to give it a try some time.

I just love the look of the bit......LOL


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

bgriggs said:


> Someone asked me how to make a Text with a rounded top that looked Prismatic.


Your video says "... from cncrouterTIPS.com" ... but the site doesn't exist, unless I am omitting a hyphen or some other characters.

Please post a link to the site. Thanks!


----------

